# Candy and Tony enjoying Saturday with mom



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Here they are; the two troublemakers 
I just bought them some turnip greens today. Planning on doing a big cage clean-up too. I bought a grapevine ( I believe) wreath in Walmart for $2.50, so they'll be happy.*


----------



## Miwel (Dec 11, 2014)

Beautiful birds!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's always great to see pictures of Tony and Candy!
I'm sure you're having a great afternoon with your cuties, Dee.
Thanks for sharing the pictures with us. 
*


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

*They look like a handful Dee lol , such cutie pies that's for sure!!*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


kwatson said:



They look like a handful Dee lol , such cutie pies that's for sure!!

Click to expand...

LOL, nah, they are very easy going  I love them *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Some good looking tiel right there....


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Two of my favorite tiels! I always welcome pictures of Tony and Candy. It's too bad we don't live a little closer, I would love to see them in person!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*They are so adorable!! *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Thanks everyone! :wave:*


----------

